# Iowa coyotes



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

About every square acre of Iowa land is farmed. The fields lie empty after harvested for about 2/3 they year. I was out road hunting (I was desperate), and didn't see anything after 3 hours. I then realized that I have never seen a road killed coyote. I am a pheasant hunter, so I am out alot. I just never see any coyotes. How is the coyote population in Iowa? I realize that coyotes arn't dumb and sit out in the open for too long. But there is very little but that in the area i'm in. But that is all there is is open land. Where are they all at?


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have cousins by Inwood Iowa, and they pay people to drive their 4-wheelers around and shoot coyotes off their property because there are so many of them eating there livestock.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

That sounds like a job most would do for free, let along get paid for it.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

just go downwind of a farm until you get to some trees or places they might live


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

your right, coyotes arent dumb. in fact, there very intellegent, and highly adaptive. so, in an area that has large expanses of harvested grainfields (like iowa, or eastern nebraska) they learn to stay the hell down. their there, they just dont let you see them. just find some cover, and start scrutinizing it. glass alot, and get out and call, the more you do the better youll get. youll be surprised at how many coyotes lay right in the open and nobody sees them. little patches of cattails in a field, and crp fields are usualy hotspots around here. good luck.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

As for calling, Will the coyotes cross big empty fields to come in to the call? If one does come in I should be able to see it because there is very little for it to hide in.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

theyll cross open areas if theyre comfortable, as in far from busy roads, and theyve never been shot at in that area. sometimes theyll come running right at you, and youll see em 1/2 mile out, and other times youll be keeping your eyes peeled, and alofa sudden theres one in your lap. id suggest getting a book or movie, or going with someone who is experienced a few times, just to get a handle on it, then you just learn by doing.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

As for coyote hunters to go with. In our area all are hunters are in their 40's- 60's in age and are road hunters. They are farmers that are more than happy to kill a coyote. They always have a gun with them in their truck. I'm assuming that most of the coyotes in the area have wisened up to this and stay away. But i can't figure where they are staying away at. I want to try calling because nobody really does that here. I'm frustrated, but oh well.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

where do the roadhunters not go to get a coyote
some people will have one in thier tractor when hauling hay out of hayfields to


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

pack999

Get out a county map and find areas with very few roads. We have good luck when we do that. A Gazette is a great 15 dollar investment. You can get them for every state. Its going to require some more walking but it's rewarding.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

I did the map thing and here is what I found out. The biggest area of land that I could find with no roads going through it in our area in Iowa is a 1 by 2 mile rectangle. That means that there is no place in a 30 by 30 mile section that I looked at that a coyote can go and not be within sight of road hunters.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

No cover in Iowa?! No cattails sloughs, ravines, shelter belts? Aw come on road hunters can't kill them all. They will actually kill very few of them. Get out there and call em in.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ravines in Iowa? I doubt it. It is too flat. Shelterbelts as in the trees planted around houses to block wind and snow? If that is what you mean yeah every house has them but they are 50 feet from houses.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well i guess in that case every coyote can be seen at all times so you better get out there so you can see them before everyone else sees them. :lol:

ND is flat too yet a little cover can house many animals. Sorry I have never been to Iowa so I am not sure as to what you face. Good luck!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

where i grew up was mostly row crops, but there was one area that had been tiled, and in every quarter there was always one little patch that the tile didnt drain, and it would be cattails. even just 20 or 30' across. i would sneak in to the fence on the downwind side and call. if i went to enough of them, i always found one or two dogs.


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

I lived in NoDak for 12 years and Iowa for past 18. As many or more coyotes in Iowa. Find cattle and pastures - find coyotes. They adapt. Call, glass, walk CRP, waterways, you'll shoot some 'dogs. Fox are fewer and farther between because of them. I live in Ames and we shot 5 in one day hunting NE of town. Hunted turkeys in SW Iowa this spring and had them yipping all around me. Have fun!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i know there are cows in iowa so there has to be some pastures, and like someone said earlier they might also sit in the middle of nowhere so they can see long distances and nothing gets close without getting seen, i suggest a spotting scope


----------

